# bantam cochin frizzled-egg laying



## WaterFowl209 (Jul 26, 2012)

my hen she only lays about 2 eggs per week is that normal for the breed or is she just not so good at laying, if you have bantam cochins how many eggs do you get from a hen per week


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old is she? The younger she is the less frequent the eggs will come, once she has hit a year old she should lay a few eggs a week. Cochins are not known as the best layers.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've read that Cochins are meat birds, but I don't know much about them otherwise! Sorry!


----------



## WaterFowl209 (Jul 26, 2012)

oh alright, she's only been laying bout a month she is like 9 mo old


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Frizzle dont lay as well


----------



## happybooker1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a Frizzle Cochin that just started laying last week, a few days before 21 weeks. In 8 days I've gotten 6 eggs from her. I have a Dark Brahma that started laying a few days later but her eggs are a much lighter cream color. So far in 8 days I've gotten a total of 8 eggs from the both of them.


----------



## GardenGateChickens (Jun 2, 2013)

How old when it stared laying?


----------

